# Help! How long can a pregnancy last?



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay I have had my girl Piper for exactly 27 days today. I got her out of a feeder bin from underneath a buy of huge boy rats. I figured she was possibly pregnant. About 20 days into having her I assumed since she didn't get very much bigger I was safe. Over the past 3 days or so she seems to have gotten bigger and I can see her nipples A LOT better then I could before...She is also very sweet but nippy like it doesn't hurt but she keeps nipping me and grabbing pushing and pulling my hands. How long can a pregnancy last?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I Highly doubt she is still pregnant after 27 days, 22 is typical, and 25 is the longest I have ever heard of.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It can last up to 28 days, but thats VERY rare. At this stage she would look HUGE and you would be able to feel or see them inside. They would be at leash 1 inch big, so quite easy to gently feel in the final stages of pregnancy. 

It could also be possible that shes had a litter before (Which would explain the nipples), and shes just gaining weight from better diet or general growth. 
Or shes pregnant and theres complications. In which case she may deliver some live babies, some dead babies or reabsorb some. (Or a mixture of all three)
The nipping may just be her personality as well, you can't know for sure because you have not had her long enough.

If you think shes pregnant, I would think 27 days warrants a vet trip for sure. If she is pregnant, ask for a shot of oxy to induce labor.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay if nothing happens by tomorrow morning I'll take her somewhere and get a checkup...I don't exactly think she's pregnant I just don't want to decide either way for sure just yet


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you take any pics? It should be very obvious at this stage.... unless its a small litter. And 28 days is very rare, I've never witnessed it myself. Personally, I would be more inclined to think shes not pregnant.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I can try for pictures but she doesn't stand still long enough half the time to get any decent belly shots. She eats/drinks/sleeps/plays/potties and everything just fine I think maybe she's just fat lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

At this point yeah, I am almost 100% sure she is not having any ratlets lol


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah me too and don't get me wrong I'm VERY HAPPY that she's probably NOT pregnant. I'm adopting several baby rats here soon and I would much rather adopt already born rats than bring any more into this world although her babies would be very well cared for IF she had any.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Its good to know shes in great hands now  Yeah raising a litter is a lot of hard work... and at least now you can choose which baby rats you want.. and how many!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah I got her because I instantly fell in love when I saw her staring at me with those huge pleading eyes. I knew it was a possibility she could be pregnant but I've been praying every day that she isn't so looks like I got my wish!


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

Dlad your wish came true. good luck with the babies your adopting, i'm glad their going to a good home.


----------

